# Need image for TCD746320



## harmoniii (Aug 10, 2013)

I seem to have a bad hard drive in a Premier TiVo. Can get a new drive but I need an image for the TCD746320 please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

harmoniii said:


> I seem to have a bad hard drive in a Premier TiVo. Can get a new drive but I need an image for the TCD746320 please.


Sent.


----------



## harmoniii (Aug 10, 2013)

Got it.
Thanks


----------



## Kevin Reynolds (Sep 25, 2018)

I seem to have a bad hard drive in a Premier TiVo. Can get a new drive but I need an image for the TCD746320 please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Kevin Reynolds said:


> I seem to have a bad hard drive in a Premier TiVo. Can get a new drive but I need an image for the TCD746320 please.


Sent.


----------



## Mustinger (Dec 26, 2018)

My hard drive crashed and got stuck in bootloop. Can I get an image for TCD746320 also?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mustinger said:


> My hard drive crashed and got stuck in bootloop. Can I get an image for TCD746320 also?


Sent.


----------



## Mustinger (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you ggieseke!


----------



## Justindsfafwefasdffsda (Jul 25, 2019)

May I have an image for TCD746320 also?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Justindsfafwefasdffsda said:


> May I have an image for TCD746320 also?


Sent.


----------



## EricSp (Jul 27, 2019)

If someone could send it to me as well I would really appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

EricSp said:


> If someone could send it to me as well I would really appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


Sent.


----------



## Beast_Oldone (Aug 6, 2019)

Sorry for the double post. But I am looking for an image for my TCD746320, orginal drive died. Plan to replace with a 2TB drive.

Still learning how to navigate the forums.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Beast_Oldone said:


> Sorry for the double post. But I am looking for an image for my TCD746320, orginal drive died. Plan to replace with a 2TB drive.
> 
> Still learning how to navigate the forums.


Sent.


----------



## Beast_Oldone (Aug 6, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Thank you, now I just need to order a new drive, and brush up on how to restore the image to the drive. Its been a while since the last time I did one. And than I can retire my older S3 HD Tivo for good.


----------



## vms (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm searching for an image for a TCD746320.
Would anyone have one handy?


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

Same here if anyone knows where I can find one it'd me much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

vms said:


> I'm searching for an image for a TCD746320.
> Would anyone have one handy?


Sent.



Eric Downey said:


> Same here if anyone knows where I can find one it'd me much appreciated - thanks!


Sent.


----------



## vms (Apr 19, 2017)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.
> 
> Sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks! 

So when I use dvrbars to do the restore I get a createfile error when I select the vhd file. Anyone know why it would do that?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> So when I use dvrbars to do the restore I get a createfile error when I select the vhd file. Anyone know why it would do that?


What's the error code?


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

The error is Error 0x00000020 (32)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> The error is Error 0x00000020 (32)


That's a sharing violation error. Some other program is accessing the drive, and DvrBARS requires total control of it.


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> That's a sharing violation error. Some other program is accessing the drive, and DvrBARS requires total control of it.


Ah, yep I rebooted and was able to restore from the image which was awesome! Now that I have put the hard drive back into the tivo and turned it on it comes up with the Welcome! Starting up... page for around 15 seconds, goes blank and then comes back with the Welcome screen. I let it go since I'm working from home - thought maybe that was normal but it's being doing it now for over an hour.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> Ah, yep I rebooted and was able to restore from the image which was awesome! Now that I have put the hard drive back into the tivo and turned it on it comes up with the Welcome! Starting up... page for around 15 seconds, goes blank and then comes back with the Welcome screen. I let it go since I'm working from home - thought maybe that was normal but it's being doing it now for over an hour.


That sounds like it isn't seeing the drive at all.


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> That sounds like it isn't seeing the drive at all.


Well that's unfortunate  So I actually have 2 tivos down now. One was a tivo I've owned for too many years. The drive died so I bought a new one and that's the one I just restored to that seems to not want to be recognized. My other tivo is the one that's for my man cave that I bought used and is in a constant guided setup mode. I tried several of the kick starter codes but they didn't seem to help so I think I should just reimage the drive. I plugged in that drive into my external hard drive dock and tried restoring to it but as soon as I selected the tivo drive to write to and confirmed it I got a WriteFile error 0x00000013 (19). Do I need to do anything to an existing tivo drive like format it or something?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> Well that's unfortunate  So I actually have 2 tivos down now. One was a tivo I've owned for too many years. The drive died so I bought a new one and that's the one I just restored to that seems to not want to be recognized. My other tivo is the one that's for my man cave that I bought used and is in a constant guided setup mode. I tried several of the kick starter codes but they didn't seem to help so I think I should just reimage the drive. I plugged in that drive into my external hard drive dock and tried restoring to it but as soon as I selected the tivo drive to write to and confirmed it I got a WriteFile error 0x00000013 (19). Do I need to do anything to an existing tivo drive like format it or something?


The explanation for error 19 is "The media is write protected". I haven't seen that before, but I'd guess something in your dock or your antivirus software is causing it.

For the one you just restored, have you checked the cables? You could also try re-imaging the drive from scratch.


----------



## nraygun (Nov 29, 2003)

Not sure if I need clean image for my TCD746320, but can someone supply an image and point me in the direction of how to use it?
I've already managed to copy my old drive to a spare drive I had laying around and it works, but is having video quality problems. I'd like to start fresh with a brand spanking new drive.
[EDIT] I think found I have to use something called "dvrbars" in Windows to restore the image. I think I can handle that.


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> The explanation for error 19 is "The media is write protected". I haven't seen that before, but I'd guess something in your dock or your antivirus software is causing it.
> 
> For the one you just restored, have you checked the cables? You could also try re-imaging the drive from scratch.


I actually tried the drive in both tivos and had the same issue where the start up screen would run for a few seconds and the go blank and start over again. I guess I could try reimaging it again - thanks!


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

Well I reimaged the drive and still getting the same issue with the startup screen restarting every 15 seconds. Could it be something with the the hard drive being initialized some how? I'm not a hard drive expert but could it be something related to the MBR? Dunno...is there anyway to validate the image on the hard drive is correct?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> Well I reimaged the drive and still getting the same issue with the startup screen restarting every 15 seconds. Could it be something with the the hard drive being initialized some how? I'm not a hard drive expert but could it be something related to the MBR? Dunno...is there anyway to validate the image on the hard drive is correct?


To validate the drive connect it to your computer, run DvrBARS again, and select it as the source for a Truncated Backup. At the bottom of the first screen you should see something like this. The drive number and size will be different, but it should be listed as a TiVo drive.








As you go further it will analyze the drive and you should see something like this.


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> To validate the drive connect it to your computer, run DvrBARS again, and select it as the source for a Truncated Backup. At the bottom of the first screen you should see something like this. The drive number and size will be different, but it should be listed as a TiVo drive.
> View attachment 48138
> 
> As you go further it will analyze the drive and you should see something like this.
> View attachment 48139


Thanks for the info ggieseke. When I tried to do a truncated backup the first screen said this when I selected my reimaged drive:

Name: \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1
Size: 298.09GB
Sectors: 625142448
Format: Windows MBR
Volumes:

When I clicked on the right arrow to confirm the drive it asked me for a vhd file to save to. After I did that it did display exactly what you displayed above.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> Thanks for the info ggieseke. When I tried to do a truncated backup the first screen said this when I selected my reimaged drive:
> 
> Name: \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1
> Size: 298.09GB
> ...


It shouldn't say Format: Windows MBR, it should say TiVo. Are you letting Windows Disk Manager "initialize" the drive?


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> It shouldn't say Format: Windows MBR, it should say TiVo. Are you letting Windows Disk Manager "initialize" the drive?
> 
> View attachment 48174


I must have at some point...when I saw that I thought that was wrong. Is there a way to undo it?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> I must have at some point...when I saw that I thought that was wrong. Is there a way to undo it?


Restoring the image again should do it, but you could also wipe the drive first with the write zeros test in WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics.


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

Is there a free way to format the drive? I thought I could go into disk management and format it from there. It does show up as Disk 1 but I don't see an option to format it if I relight click on it.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> Is there a free way to format the drive? I thought I could go into disk management and format it from there. It does show up as Disk 1 but I don't see an option to format it if I relight click on it.


As noted above, just use the write zeros test in Data Lifeguard Diagnostics (free from Western Digital). For a TiVo drive, the last thing you want is any format that Windows recognizes.


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> As noted above, just use the write zeros test in Data Lifeguard Diagnostics (free from Western Digital). For a TiVo drive, the last thing you want is any format that Windows recognizes.


Ok, so I found Data Lifeguard and was able to use it to write zeroes then I turned right around and restored the image with dvrbars and the drive still says it has a format of Windows MBR when I go look at it via a truncated backup. I also spent most of the day researching how to wipe the MBR and I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

That's bizarre. Both the write zeros test and the DvrBARS restore overwrite the beginning of the drive and would wipe out the MBR.

Something on that computer must be initializing the drive automatically, but the last version of Windows that behaved that way was Windows 2000. Are you running any 3rd party drive utilities?


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

ggieseke said:


> That's bizarre. Both the write zeros test and the DvrBARS restore overwrite the beginning of the drive and would wipe out the MBR.
> 
> Something on that computer must be initializing the drive automatically, but the last version of Windows that behaved that way was Windows 2000. Are you running any 3rd party drive utilities?


Not that I'm aware of. I'm running a Lenovo laptop with Windows 10 Home, 20GB RAM and an 230GB SSD. I use Trend Micro for my virus protection. That's about it. I have a desktop workstation I can try and see if I get anything different on it. I also ordered another WD hard drive since they're only $13 - I won't initialize that one 

I also just ran Super FDISK and erased the MBR then went back into DVRBars and went through the backup process and it still thinks the drive has a Windows MBR


----------



## Eric Downey (Mar 27, 2020)

Not to belabor this thread but I really miss my tivo (and by extension being able to watch my new tv). Anyway, I figured I probably f'up my replacement drive by initializing it as a windows drive so my laptop could see it when I plugged it in to my external hard drive case. Since they only cost $13 I decided to buy another drive which finally arrived today. I inserted it into the external hard case started up dvrbars as admin and went to restore but dvrbars didn't give me the external drive as an option to restore to just the local hard drive. I must be missing something here...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldirtr (Apr 26, 2020)

i8 have the tcd 748000 premier myself crashed ordered new hard drive but could really use an image for that myself if some one could help me out , id really appreciate it, reading everything on this forum to prep for getting it fixed ...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

oldirtr said:


> i8 have the tcd 748000 premier myself crashed ordered new hard drive but could really use an image for that myself if some one could help me out , id really appreciate it, reading everything on this forum to prep for getting it fixed ...


Sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Eric Downey said:


> Not to belabor this thread but I really miss my tivo (and by extension being able to watch my new tv). Anyway, I figured I probably f'up my replacement drive by initializing it as a windows drive so my laptop could see it when I plugged it in to my external hard drive case. Since they only cost $13 I decided to buy another drive which finally arrived today. I inserted it into the external hard case started up dvrbars as admin and went to restore but dvrbars didn't give me the external drive as an option to restore to just the local hard drive. I must be missing something here...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


The new drive may already be formatted for Windows, or it could be dead on arrival. I would download WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics and run the write zeros test, followed by the long read test. That will wipe any existing formatting on the drive and make sure it's okay before restoring the image.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> It shouldn't say Format: Windows MBR, it should say TiVo. Are you letting Windows Disk Manager "initialize" the drive?
> 
> View attachment 48174





ggieseke said:


> To validate the drive connect it to your computer, run DvrBARS again, and select it as the source for a Truncated Backup. At the bottom of the first screen you should see something like this. The drive number and size will be different, but it should be listed as a TiVo drive.
> View attachment 48138
> 
> As you go further it will analyze the drive and you should see something like this.
> View attachment 48139





Eric Downey said:


> ...When I tried to do a truncated backup the first screen said this when I selected my reimaged drive:
> 
> Name: \\.\PHYSICALDRIVE1
> Size: 298.09GB
> ...


@ggieseke , I don't use DVRBars (since all I have are Series 5 Roamios) but in following this thread I have a question. When DVRBars first starts up, does it display *ALL* the connected drives on a system? i.e. on your system, is there both a "Windows MBR" drive (ex. PHYSICALDRIVE1) and a "TiVo" drive (ex. PHYSICALDRIVE2) and for the purposes of this thread you're only displaying the "TiVo' drive in your images?

From his posts, I'm getting the impression that @Eric Downey either doesn't have his TiVo drive connected when DVRBars initially scans his system or his dock and/or HDD are 'dead' (i.e. the TiVo drive and the dock must both be "READY" *BEFORE* starting up DVRBars).


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

ClearToLand said:


> @ggieseke , I don't use DVRBars (since all I have are Series 5 Roamios) but in following this thread I have a question. When DVRBars first starts up, does it display *ALL* the connected drives on a system? i.e. on your system, is there both a "Windows MBR" drive (ex. PHYSICALDRIVE1) and a "TiVo" drive (ex. PHYSICALDRIVE2) and for the purposes of this thread you're only displaying the "TiVo' drive in your images?
> 
> From his posts, I'm getting the impression that @Eric Downey either doesn't have his TiVo drive connected when DVRBars initially scans his system or his dock and/or HDD are 'dead' (i.e. the TiVo drive and the dock must both be "READY" *BEFORE* starting up DVRBars).


By default DvrBARS only lists blank drives and drives that already have a TiVo file system, but you can override that with the Show Mounted Drives option in the System Information screen.


----------



## malikguy (Jun 6, 2016)

So, I restored the drive and followed the instructions here:
Rebuild Premiere Hard Drive from Scratch

Here's the drive:
WD Purple 3TB Surveillance Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM Class SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch WD30PURZ - Newegg.com

After performing the restore, the device boots to the first welcome screen. Then after about 30 seconds, all lights flash on the front and it proceeds to the next "welcome, starting up" screen. It has been sitting on the second screen for quite some time (30-45 mins?). Is this expected and how long should it sit on this screen?

I have not completed the MFS Tools portion, as I haven't been able to get to the guided setup as of yet.










Also, it may be helpful to note, when I click to select the drive on this screen, DvrBARS goes to "Not Responding". Not sure if it takes a while to scan the drive...

UPDATE: After a while, DvrBARS came back with a "readfile" error: 0x0000045D (1117). Upon clicking "OK", it went back to the drive selection screen and did not continue.


----------



## malikguy (Jun 6, 2016)

Threw in the towel on the new 3TB drive and decided to restore to the original drive. Everything worked as expected. Not sure why the new drive wasn't working, but most likely needed to be fully zeroed (a 7+ hour task). Thanks again for everyone's help. Super disappointed that TiVo has abandoned so many customers but completely understand it boils down to revenue at the end of the day. Still crappy of them to crap on long time loyal customers.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

malikguy said:


> So, I restored the drive and followed the instructions here:
> Rebuild Premiere Hard Drive from Scratch
> 
> Here's the drive:
> ...


Error 1117 is "The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error". I haven't seen that one before, but it sounds like the drive is bad.


----------



## SergioF (May 11, 2021)

My 2011 TiVo premiere with. 320G hdd just entered a boot loop. I tried Mfstools 3.2 using a pc an it sees the disk. When copying to a WD10EURX 1tb hd using ddrescuebit did show some errors in the original disk. But the new hdd still boot loops. 

Seems I will have to rebuild from scratch. Does anybody have a place to download a free system software?

Thanks,

Sergio


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

SergioF said:


> My 2011 TiVo premiere with. 320G hdd just entered a boot loop. I tried Mfstools 3.2 using a pc an it sees the disk. When copying to a WD10EURX 1tb hd using ddrescuebit did show some errors in the original disk. But the new hdd still boot loops.
> 
> Seems I will have to rebuild from scratch. Does anybody have a place to download a free system software?
> 
> ...


Sent.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 13, 2005)

Need a premiere tcd746320 image, my drive failed.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Xebec said:


> Need a premiere tcd746320 image, my drive failed.
> Thanks in advance


Sent.


----------



## boomboom673 (May 26, 2021)

How do I work this!
I need an image for TCD746320


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

boomboom673 said:


> How do I work this!
> I need an image for TCD746320


Sent.


----------



## boomboom673 (May 26, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## boomboom673 (May 26, 2021)

Hoping for a little help with my Tivo. My TCD746320 failed to boot up a power outage. The white, amber, red and blue lights flash and it keeps rebooting. I wasn't sure if the issue was the hard drive or the power supply board, so I ordered a used TCD746320 advertised as "for parts" in case I needed a power supply. I also managed to get an image thanks to this forum in case I needed to build a new drive. Well, the "for parts" unit actually came with a hard drive that seems to be working in that it boots up and asks for a cable card. So my dilemma is should I continue with creating a new drive from the image, or can I just install this used drive in my Tivo and be good to go. Wondering if this will affect my lifetime subscription. Also, is there any point in trying to recover anything from the old drive. It does show up in my PC bios and I can run WD Data Lifeguard, but it stops after a while and says "too many bad sectors". Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The used drive should work fine after you run Clear & Delete Everything. Lifetime is on the motherboard.


----------



## candyeater (Jun 13, 2021)

I have a TCD746500 Lifetime TiVo with a dead hard drive, and a mint condition WD Green hard drive with 750 gigs of storage space that I can swap it out with. @ggieseke, I would be grateful if you could send me an image.


----------



## Melac (Dec 10, 2018)

I need an image for my TCD746320 to upgrade with a 2TB drive.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Melac said:


> I need an image for my TCD746320 to upgrade with a 2TB drive.
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


Sent.


----------



## Melac (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank You


----------



## dolph88 (Nov 25, 2006)

Can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320. 
This one has been in the closet for a long time and it won't get through the setup (no info for zip code). I hope a newer software can fix that.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

dolph88 said:


> Can someone please send me an image for a TCD746320.
> This one has been in the closet for a long time and it won't get through the setup (no info for zip code). I hope a newer software can fix that.


Sent.


----------



## mrtropicguy (Oct 16, 2007)

I need an image for a TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My current drive died and my backup drive is stuck in a continual guided setup reboot loop. Would someone be able to send me a link to a current working image.

Thanks.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mrtropicguy said:


> I need an image for a TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My current drive died and my backup drive is stuck in a continual guided setup reboot loop. Would someone be able to send me a link to a current working image.
> 
> Thanks.


Sent.


----------



## mrcable57 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello, Could I get an image for the TCD746320 please. I'm stuck in the set up loop


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mrcable57 said:


> Hello, Could I get an image for the TCD746320 please. I'm stuck in the set up loop


Sent.


----------



## mrcable57 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------



## mrcable57 (Jan 28, 2020)

Woohoo! I'm now the owner of a tivo permiere with lifetime.
Thank you ggieseke. Now a nobe question, If I want to put it on a larger drive do I first put the image on the drive with dvrBar then run MFSTools to expand? Or can I do it all in MFSTools?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mrcable57 said:


> Woohoo! I'm now the owner of a tivo permiere with lifetime.
> Thank you ggieseke. Now a nobe question, If I want to put it on a larger drive do I first put the image on the drive with dvrBar then run MFSTools to expand? Or can I do it all in MFSTools?


You can restore the image with DvrBARS and then expand it with MFS Tools, or just ask me for a pre-expanded DvrBARS image. I have them for 500GB, 1TB, 2TB 3TB & 4TB.


----------



## mrcable57 (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh OK, may I have the image for 500gb drive please. And where is your Donation link at?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

mrcable57 said:


> Oh OK, may I have the image for 500gb drive please. And where is your Donation link at?


Sent.


----------



## John in Dallas (Nov 10, 2021)

Today I bought a used TiVo Premiere 746320 at a local thrift shop. I already have two Series 3 TiVo’s with Lifetime Service. I am aware that today’s purchase may be a waste of time and money! This “new” Premiere is stuck in the Guided Setup Loop. I have tried several KS codes: the hard disk passes the SMART test and the next two tests, but I stopped there. I also ran KS 59, which spawned an “update”, but the Guided Setup loop continues. KS code 57 is running now; I’m guessing that it will not help, and that I need to build a new disk. Is there a way to determine the licensing status and/or current version of the TiVo image/software - without contacting TiVo support? I think perhaps I should go ahead and request the latest version of the 746320 image. Thanks in advance! John in Dallas


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

John in Dallas said:


> Today I bought a used TiVo Premiere 746320 at a local thrift shop. I already have two Series 3 TiVo's with Lifetime Service. I am aware that today's purchase may be a waste of time and money! This "new" Premiere is stuck in the Guided Setup Loop. I have tried several KS codes: the hard disk passes the SMART test and the next two tests, but I stopped there. I also ran KS 59, which spawned an "update", but the Guided Setup loop continues. KS code 57 is running now; I'm guessing that it will not help, and that I need to build a new disk. Is there a way to determine the licensing status and/or current version of the TiVo image/software - without contacting TiVo support? I think perhaps I should go ahead and request the latest version of the 746320 image. Thanks in advance! John in Dallas


Image sent.


----------



## tfel (Nov 22, 2021)

I have a TCD746320 that is stuck in the initial setup screen. I'm guessing it's the HD, because of the sound coming from it. I'm thinking of replacing with a 2TB drive. It seems like the WD Red Plus, models ending in EFRX are most recommended. Am I on the right track? Is there an easy to follow procedure for formatting, etc? I've read so much about this (DvrBARS, MFSTOOLS, etc) that I'm suffering from "information overload". I'm reasonably capable, but not familiar with all the computer terms out there. If you could point me in the right direction for step by step instructions, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tfel said:


> I have a TCD746320 that is stuck in the initial setup screen. I'm guessing it's the HD, because of the sound coming from it. I'm thinking of replacing with a 2TB drive. It seems like the WD Red Plus, models ending in EFRX are most recommended. Am I on the right track? Is there an easy to follow procedure for formatting, etc? I've read so much about this (DvrBARS, MFSTOOLS, etc) that I'm suffering from "information overload". I'm reasonably capable, but not familiar with all the computer terms out there. If you could point me in the right direction for step by step instructions, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


You're on the right track. Restoring the image only takes a few minutes with DvrBARS, but with any drive it's a good idea to test it first with WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics. I always recommend the full erase test followed by the long read test.

Let me know when pick a drive for sure and I'll send you the correct image.


----------



## tfel (Nov 22, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> You're on the right track. Restoring the image only takes a few minutes with DvrBARS, but with any drive it's a good idea to test it first with WD's Data Lifeguard Diagnostics. I always recommend the full erase test followed by the long read test.
> 
> Let me know when pick a drive for sure and I'll send you the correct image.


Thanks for responding. I have the WD20EFZX Red Plus drive in my possession. Since my old drive is acting up, I assume we're just going to start fresh with Tivo, like it is brand new. I'm ok with that since we didn't have a ton of stuff programmed on the original drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tfel said:


> Thanks for responding. I have the WD20EFZX Red Plus drive in my possession. Since my old drive is acting up, I assume we're just going to start fresh with Tivo, like it is brand new. I'm ok with that since we didn't have a ton of stuff programmed on the original drive.


Image sent.


----------



## Mike2E (Dec 8, 2021)

Can I please have the image for a TCD746320. 500GB and also 1TB if possible. Thank You.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mike2E said:


> Can I please have the image for a TCD746320. 500GB and also 1TB if possible. Thank You.


Sent.


----------



## Mike2E (Dec 8, 2021)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Great, Thank You!


----------



## Stallion (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here. I have a 746320 with a failing drive as best as I can tell. Started running slow then started rebooting in a loop after fully booting. I was referred to you from another member. I am looking to use a new 4GB drive with my Tivo that has lifetime subscription. Do you just copy the iso to the drive and then put it in the Tivo? sorry to be so dense. If so, I would be most grateful if you could provide a copy of the iso that would work for a 4GB drive. Thanks in advance for any assistance you may provide...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Stallion said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I have a 746320 with a failing drive as best as I can tell. Started running slow then started rebooting in a loop after fully booting. I was referred to you from another member. I am looking to use a new 4GB drive with my Tivo that has lifetime subscription. Do you just copy the iso to the drive and then put it in the Tivo? sorry to be so dense. If so, I would be most grateful if you could provide a copy of the iso that would work for a 4GB drive. Thanks in advance for any assistance you may provide...


Sent.


----------



## f2point8 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi there, add me to the new people list  I have a TiVo TCD648250B that has a 250gb drive that has failed. I have another drive that I can use but I'll need a disk image for that. Does anyone have the image for that drive they could send me if possible? Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

f2point8 said:


> Hi there, add me to the new people list  I have a TiVo TCD648250B that has a 250gb drive that has failed. I have another drive that I can use but I'll need a disk image for that. Does anyone have the image for that drive they could send me if possible? Thank you!


Sent.


----------



## f2point8 (Dec 31, 2021)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Maybelater (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi, another new person with a failed hard drive. I have a TiVo TCD648250B that has a 250gb drive that has failed. I'm getting a new 500GB drive to replace it but I'll need a disk image for that. Does anyone have the image for that drive they could send me if possible? Thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Maybelater said:


> Hi, another new person with a failed hard drive. I have a TiVo TCD648250B that has a 250gb drive that has failed. I'm getting a new 500GB drive to replace it but I'll need a disk image for that. Does anyone have the image for that drive they could send me if possible? Thank you!


Before I send you an image, does it have Lifetime Tivo service? Otherwise, you would not be able to get it working again. (Tivo unsupported devices)


----------



## Maybelater (Jan 5, 2022)

ThAbtO said:


> Before I send you an image, does it have Lifetime Tivo service? Otherwise, you would not be able to get it working again. (Tivo unsupported devices)


It does have lifetime service.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Maybelater said:


> I have a TiVo TCD648250B


Sent.


----------



## Maybelater (Jan 5, 2022)

ThAbtO said:


> Sent.


I think I have come to realize I won't be able to use my existing external hard drive that I had after this upgrade. If that is the case, will the image you sent work for a 1TB drive? I may switch and order that instead. TIA


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can use up to 2TB and the program WinMFS will expand the image to fit.


----------



## Maybelater (Jan 5, 2022)

ThAbtO said:


> You can use up to 2TB and the program WinMFS will expand the image to fit.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You should never use an external hard drive to your Tivo. It creates more points to failure. Which we do not recommend its use.


----------



## BrianVacha (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi, I am another person that is trying to resurrect my Tivo premiere 320G drive model TCD746320 with lifetime subscription. stuck in "guided setup loop" wasted days thinking it was updating until I saw it was Revision 20.4.7a-01-2-746 over and over. tried all the KS codes. If someone could please send me the TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.vhd file, thanks ahead of time. I have already tested the DvrBars program and did a backup of my drive.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

BrianVacha said:


> Hi, I am another person that is trying to resurrect my Tivo premiere 320G drive model TCD746320 with lifetime subscription. stuck in "guided setup loop" wasted days thinking it was updating until I saw it was Revision 20.4.7a-01-2-746 over and over. tried all the KS codes. If someone could please send me the TCD746320-20.7.4.RC42.vhd file, thanks ahead of time. I have already tested the DvrBars program and did a backup of my drive.


Sent.


----------



## BrianVacha (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

Hello. I have a TCD746320 as well. It was running fine for years, was never disconnected, but then suddenly got stuck in a bootloop by itself. I tested the drive, swapped to the old drive, etc... nothing seemed to fix it. Just tried a used power supply as well, still no dice. Along the way I did clear and delete everything, etc... now I just get the guided setup bootloop. I assume my image is probably too old, so it sounds like a new image might help, is that correct? If so, I'd like to get a copy for this if possible, please!

I assume the new image will solve the Guided Setup bootloop problem as well? (As others have seen, mine crashes during the loading process...)

Thanks!

EDIT: The Tivo has a larger drive on it. Will I need to expand the image onto the new drive? What is the current method for doing this (you can see I've been on Tivo for MANY years, but I am very out of date with the process for these newer images... is that DvrBars? I think I used MFSTools last time...)

EDIT2: Finally got back into the guided setup, used the info key and found that I'm currently on 20.2 software, which is probably why it's crashing during load. I also note that the KS (kickstart) keys don't seem to work anymore either. I'm guessing I pulled this image from the original drive (which I kept) because I thought my drive may have been dying/corrupted... but clearly that wasn't the case... hopefully the new image will solve the problems.

EDIT3: Yes this Premiere has lifetime on it, so I'm all set there (at least I should be!)


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

schwinn said:


> The Tivo has a larger drive on it. Will I need to expand the image onto the new drive? What is the current method for doing this (you can see I've been on Tivo for MANY years, but I am very out of date with the process for these newer images... is that DvrBars? I think I used MFSTools last time...)


What size is the current drive? You can use MFS Tools to expand, but I have pre-expanded images up to 4TB.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

ggieseke said:


> What size is the current drive? You can use MFS Tools to expand, but I have pre-expanded images up to 4TB.


Pre-expanded would be great, but I can do the expand if necessary as well. Current drive is a 2TB (WD20EURX).

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

schwinn said:


> Pre-expanded would be great, but I can do the expand if necessary as well. Current drive is a 2TB (WD20EURX).
> 
> Thanks!


Sent.


----------



## schwinn (Sep 18, 2004)

Just reporting back...
As expected, @ggieseke came through for me, and helped me recover my dead Tivo. Thank you so much!

A few notes on my experience:

For whatever reason, my computer took 4 days to restore the 2TB image. It shouldn't take this long, but that's probably just due to some issue on the computer, not the image or the software. In any case, the image applied without issue and finally completed.
After the first run, the Tivo rebooted before getting to the GS (Guided Setup) screen. I thought this was a problem, but patience won out and the second boot got me to GS
Per recommendation, I entered 00000 as the zip code, so that it would connect, download the image, and update
During this process, in GS the "loading info" icon spun properly (in the older version softwares, it wouldn't spin, and that would eventually crash out, as people probably know)
After initial download completed, the software said there was a service update and that I'd need to reboot and complete GS (makes sense, since I hadn't completed it, of course)
Finally, after the update and reboots, got back to GS and used my real zip code, and everything else worked as expected

Thanks, again ggieseke, for helping me recover my otherwise-dead lifetime Tivo!


----------



## speed1969racer (10 mo ago)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


I just got the same unit a new still in box TCD746320 and its stuck in the zip code on setup. I need to find how to load the image but will look on the site here. Thanks in advanced Eric


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

speed1969racer said:


> I just got the same unit a new still in box TCD746320


If it does not have a Tivo service subscription already, then it would be futile to get it updated and running. Tivo ended activation of new Tivo Series 1,2,3,4.
Only already (Lifetime) Tivo service will remain active.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

speed1969racer said:


> I just got the same unit a new still in box TCD746320 and its stuck in the zip code on setup. I need to find how to load the image but will look on the site here. Thanks in advanced Eric


Sent.


----------



## zooKK (18 d ago)

My TiVo Premiere died, it's a regular TiVo Premiere, I just bought a 2TB drive and I want a restore image please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

zooKK said:


> My TiVo Premiere died, it's a regular TiVo Premiere, I just bought a 2TB drive and I want a restore image please.


Sent.


----------

